# What was your CB handle ?



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

As I have said on numerous occasions, I work with a bunch of 20-somethings. Well, this morning the whole CB thing came up. You know, from the 70's and early 80's, Smokey and the Bandit, Convoy, the CB lingo. I got a lot of blank stares and, "God, you're old." 

Anyway, my handle was "Mr. Whiskers" ... what was yours?


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

GOAT HANGERS


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Ripcord


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I was around Dallas then and had a base station set up. I went by 
'The Silver Tongue Devil". I used to shut down I30 or then it was the turnpike. Had about 1000 watts to play with within a mile of the turnpike.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Pigpen. Of course that was when I was just a lil squirt


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

CB is still heavily used out west on the mountain logging roads. Gotta monitor those log trucks, you don't want to suddenly come face to face with one coming downhill in a hurry. Washington, Oregon, Idaho, Montana, all of them use CB heavily.

"Green Blur" was my handle...


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Don't laugh. It so GAY these days, but back then they called me "Calypso Kid" because I was into marine biology and diving, even in high school.

I told my kids it was like a big chat room. I was 16 or 17 back then. I'd sit in my pickup until the wee hours of the morning talking to friends and strangers. It didn't hurt that I had a big (re: illegal) amp on the thing. Mom would complain that I made the TV roll when I keyed the mike (do TV's ever roll anymore? I bet digits can't do that....)


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I was Barny or Barnyard back in the mid-90s. Some how my name "Baranowski" got turned into "Barnyard" when I was a freshman in High School by a Senior. Then it was shortened to "Barny". Since all my friends had CB it just stuck. I lived need a major highway NW of Lubbock so I would talk to truckers. I remember many mornings I would talk to a HAM in El Paso.

Someone found me on Facebook a few weeks ago and Barnyard popped up again. I has been years since anyone has called me that.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

My Grand Pa's was "Pol Cat".......he was Polish Catholic.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Toad....
DO NOT get on the CB and call anybody "good buddy"...apparantly the definition of that phrase has changed a bit over the years....


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

1st handle in the late 70s was whiskeyrunner with dirty dog KCH8855
later when the CB craze picked backed up in the mid 80s it was mudhog, I still have a couple of CBs laying around I might just dig one out this weekend to see what kind of chatter is going on. 10-10 doing it again catch you on the flip side.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

In the early to mid 1970s there was a CB club in Friendswood we called "The Quaker Breakers". My handle was "Wise Guy". Fun times indeed! Guy


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Rikoshay Kid on the Long Neck Bottle Base....yep it was a blast.
Tight Knot


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

The days of CB hide and seek are all but a mere memory.
"Southern Comfort" or just "Southern" standing by.


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

Hot Rod Lincoln, 72-present.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Holy smokes it's been a long time since I've even thought about the old C.B. handle.

" The Polish Joke " was the handle and my dad had the Base Station up in 
Zavalla , Tx. called the Yellow Dog Base. Operated off a ground plane antenna
in a pine tree about 80 feet in the air. 

That was a lot more enjoyable yapping with folks all over the country than watchin cable TV. 

Great Memories. Thanks for posting this up.

Have some green from Dr. Krol


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

Texas Homebreaker,Heart breaker. (OK remember I was much younger then), We lived in Sugar Land then and my parents lived in north Dallas. Four and a half hours of pure driving missery for my wife back then. She hated that radio.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

mine was bass-buster back in the 70's

they always seemed to leave off the first b and snicker


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Whats a CB? :smile:


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Too young but my father's handle was the _Firm Worm_ from the Capitol City. We lived in Austin. I didn't pick up on the meaning until years later. Nothing cooler than rolling down the highway in a 1976 Chevy Caprice Classic woody station wagon, with 3 kids and a wife calling yourself the firm worm. Good stuff.-T


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

"breaker 1-9, you got your ears on, mastercylinder? what's your 20, good buddy? you got a copy? come back."

what saps we were back then.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

My CB handle was the boobysqeezer and my wifes(girlfriend at the time) was juggljuggs. We had some good friends called "Knockernut" and "Chestnut". And then there was the "haltertop queen" and the "juicylucy"
Pat


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> "breaker 1-9, you got your ears on, mastercylinder? what's your 20, good buddy? you copy? come back."
> 
> what saps we were back then.


Speak for yourself!:smile:

Hey I knew a "juicylucy"! Wait that wasn't on the CB.hwell::smile:


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Treetrunk with the Golden Eagle Power Mike. LOL

This is Treetrunk calling Skip Land Skip Land!! You gotta copy??

http://www.radiobanter.com/showthread.php?t=32889

How boutta smokey report I'm in the rockin chair!

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

"JACKAL'


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

That was a long time ago about 40 years I guess, I was "Snake"

I had a friend who came on and said he was the "Bionic Chicken".I asked him how he got that name and he said he had a six million dollar pecker. Now you have to be from that era to remember that joke.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Little-bit said:


> Whats a CB? :smile:


LMAO !!!


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

White Lightning 

Worldwide and qualified......

Was running show gun beam and Texas Star sweet 16 with a 250 watt modulator 

HR2510 modified to 27Meg and Cobra 148 GTL modified RK56 RT Mic..sold all my gear wish I still had it.


----------



## DoublePlay (Jul 9, 2009)

My dad had a cb in his 77 Yellow chevrolet single cab with a camper we hauled our flower boys around in that he picked up to go sell flowers every weekend from the projects. I was 8 and they were all about 12-14 and those guys came up with some great handles. 
Ronny-boo, sneaky snake and bucket head are a few I can remember those guys coming up with. Oh and mine was Frankenstein because I had a big forehead I have since grown into. Those were some fun times but you wouldn't catch me over there in that area nowadays. My dad(coached at Eisenhower) tried to make all those boys his own. 
I'm glad you jarred that memory, those were good times.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

If there are no more smokey bear reports or seat covers to look at, I'll be 10-10 on the side...Keep the dirty side down and the shiny side up... I'm out.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> 98% of the people on cb pretty much scraping the bottom of the gene pool


quote of the day from the cb forum link ^

Single Side band CB was actually Weeks Service Company's first company radio. It beat the hell out of finding a pay phone to put a dime in.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Cathouse Manager


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Might seem a little young I know but growing up on the prairie that is the only communication we had with all of our buddies.....We all had rigged out Cobra's with firesticks on our trucks......handle was PEPO and those were some good times......Cops always busted us because of those dam cb's but it sure was fun!!!!


----------



## PistolPete57 (Mar 22, 2007)

Driving around in a super gloss block 1950 Chevy Pick up. What else.........Black Magic.:cheers:


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

My dad used to own a trucking company and his handle was "Big Stick". I used to ride with him alot and jack around with the CB so mine became "Little Big Stick", hence LBS. His old buddies still call me that when they see me around.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Back in the early 70's I remember my dad buying his first CB, it was a Realistic 23 channel, dad was a truck driver who drove a Peterbilt with a Caterpillar engine, his Handle was "Cat Tracks". I think I was about 12 years old and dad bought me a big ol hand held CB from Radio Shack....it was huge! It even had an antennae that was about 5' my handle then was .... LOL.... "Diesel Duck" 

In the early 80's I started driving an 18 wheeler and my handle then was "Animal"


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

Brass Monkey, Jr.


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

I was "Honcho" back in the day. Had an uncle that went by "Big Stick", grandpa went by "Pop Stick" and grandma went by "No Stick". My dad is an ex-NFL player, he went by "Linebacker".


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

"redduck" of course, drove a red dodge van and it was "redduck in a red truck and we are moving on". Agree with MC. Looking back it was dorky.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Bill..... yeah, I wasn't known for having a great imagination..


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Does this bring memories? Got to think'n, I had a '67 Chevelle, 2 door hard top and the day I mounted that antenna on the trunk I was #1. It's been almost 40 yrs. but I think my first handle was cathound, go figure......


----------



## Slime Time (Jun 29, 2007)

*CB name*

My nick name is Boog so naturaly I was the Boogie man.


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

In high school I had a 78 GMC short bed 4x4 and I put an a/c that mounted under the dash. After that they called me polar bear.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Doorknob... It's simple, all the ladies can have a turn with me..


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

redduck said:


> Agree with MC. Looking back it was dorky.


it was definately dorky - especially the lingo. but at the same time, it was absolutely the only way that we had to communicate with one another when we were not at home or mobile back then, so i guess it was also very novel and pretty functional for the time period.

who would have ever thought back in 1974 that 35 years later you'd be able to talk on the phone, send text messages, or even get online from anywhere in the world at anytime of the day or night, including from your car.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

The Raunchy Rooster


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

This song came to mind when I saw this thread title. 



 I wonder why that is?


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

It was in the 70's , but it was the only way my parents could keep up with me........My dad's name was Bud , so his handle was BUDWEISER . My name is Michael , so my handle was MICHELOB . Yes, we did drink some beer in our day and still do !!! Valley Rats !!!


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, what memories. I went by Wee Willie back then. I've still got a couple old Lafayette 23 channel CB's in the barn. Don't know what all is in the attic; a base station or two, along with a couple big linear amps and a "Black Cat" modulator amp. Lord knows what else.

We used to vacation in FL every year back in the 70's. Heard a trucker with the handle, Lick'em and Stick'em. He claimed he was a stamp collector!

Those were the days my friend.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey out there, KSZ9337,the Charcoal Burner's shouting at you....anybody copy???come on ,come on.....{ Charcoal Burner///refers to the use of black powder while hunting...]


----------



## carpetguy (May 13, 2008)

Mine was Chickenchoker. I was about 16 years old, and you can guess the rest.


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

Space Trucker. 

I have to get my old CB out of the attic - those where some fun times.....



On second thought, I better leave it in the attic - the consequences are much greater today for some of that foolishness.


----------



## TUNNEL HAND (Aug 5, 2009)

Single Tree... Worked Construction back in the seventies (still do) over a seven state area. Mostly traveled at night and the ole CB kept me awake on many a trip. I, like many others, still have CB units out in the barn. "OVER"


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

CB`s ? Sorry, but even in the 70`s it was dorky. For truckers and using it as business
communication , I can see it. But, guys sitting around talking to guys on a Friday
or Saturday night ? Still laughing.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

A friend and I were on the way fishing when we saw a HCSO get hit head on while he was on a motorcycle . My friend used his cb to call for help.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

grandpa cracker said:


> CB`s ? Sorry, but even in the 70`s it was dorky. For truckers and using it as business
> communication , I can see it. But, guys sitting around talking to guys on a Friday
> or Saturday night ? Still laughing.


LOL, what do you think we do now? Internet forums are the "CB Radios" of the 21st Century.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Uncle Scrooge


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

grandpa cracker said:


> CB`s ? Sorry, but even in the 70`s it was dorky. For truckers and using it as business
> communication , I can see it. But, guys sitting around talking to guys on a Friday
> or Saturday night ? Still laughing.


DORKY? Look at some of us us now (myself included)! What about the DORKY handles we use on other forums and websites? SHEEEESH!

KTW-6866, Colorado Kid. 10-10 in the side....out!


----------



## seahorse5 (May 27, 2007)

Even back in the late 60's I was known as SEAHORSE on the CB. I got interested in the early'60's and back then everyone mostly stayed legal, used their call letters, and channel 9 was the main one to listen to for contacts. Most early sets only had a few channels as you had to buy a crystal for each channel frequency.

In the latter '60's and in the early 70's CB went mainstream, and call letters and FCC licenses went out the window. So did professionalism and politeness.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Knucklebone!


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Diamond Dog


----------



## countryboy (Sep 14, 2009)

Countryboy.... I use the cb everyday since im a truckdriver but now a days truckers dont use the cb like they use to. Now its all about satelight radio.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

This thread is so freaking awesome! I totally forgot about CBs and some of my friends still had them in the 2000s. 

when I was a kid my brother, dad and I traveled a ton during the holidays because he was in the Air Force and he always had a CB. I loved talking on them. 

My brother was "octogon 8", my dad was "tanker toad" and I was "big bad Jim".


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

"Silver Streak" I had a gun metal grey 1970 Camaro that would run 170+ & did quite frequently. It's a wonder I'm still alive !!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Magic Man here!!! LOL


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Slap chicken.....Seem like it was yesterday.....


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Blackgar...I was SILVER STREAK!!! 
I drove a silver 1966 Chevy stepside and went by "Silver Streak" for years. 
Of course...that started around 1993.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

The Jones Creek Kid​ 
"You heard about him, you read about him, tomorrow you can tell about him--We gone--Bye Bye"


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Oh the memories!! Had a 76 Firebird. Triple W (Wrong Way Woman) I was always headed the wrong direction!! LOL


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

The first radio I talked on was a Johnson Whiteface. It was a great radio in the day but I just never got involved in the CB Radio craze. It didn't take long for me to get tired of listening to the foul language and threats. I can still talk the CB talk. And if you don't believe me just pull over at the truck stop and I'll whip your 4 wheeling ***. Good Buddy. I just put a new idiot filter on my radio and it ain't working.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

" Big Joe"


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Brown Stuff


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

Captbluewave, mine was a little closer to the movie, like 1976-77


----------



## Fubar (Jun 10, 2005)

Lone Wolf


----------



## RAMON (May 23, 2004)

mine was rookie and I happened to be in the garage the other day and found my old radio. I used to talk on a cobra 148 gtl with a channel kit and a rk56 mike and had it paired with a texas star 250 linear amp. Now I still use radios but have changed away from the CB to ham radios. my call sign is KD5JRA. I got into the ham stuff when I went to work at the Sheriff's office due to the emergency management side of it. 

Ramon


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Fartentimer


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. I must be old. I'm sitting here trying to remember my handle. I'm 70% sure it was "Yellow Bird". I had a yellow 66 Cutlass Oldsmobile that could fly. Then I had a silver Buick and I don't know if I changed my handle or what. Don't ask such hard questions to old people.
RT

:headknock


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Bowhunter


----------



## ducksandfish (Jul 11, 2005)

Peter draggin was the handle I was given when I was 15 riding with my moms truckdrivin' man friend.No funny buisness there and far from the truth.I havn't tripped yet,lol.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

When I was a kid, maybe 12 I used to wait till my Dad went to sleep and go outside and get on the CB in his truck. I used to get them truckers MAD! LMAO! I lived a mile off 59 so there were plenty to talk to.I guess instead of my handle Brown Stuff, it should have been Radio Check, lol.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

still use a cb...but then again i am in a 18 wheeler checking weight stations and getting traffic reports.....
usually they call me....."driver".


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

jamisjockey said:


> Toad....
> DO NOT get on the CB and call anybody "good buddy"...apparantly the definition of that phrase has changed a bit over the years....


isnt a "good buddy" one that goes to town and gets something and brings his buddy back one? :bounce: , i was "corndog" on am , biggest agitator, snuff skeeter, world wide!! 315 when i talked skip,, " CALLING DX, CALLING DX, GOT A COPY ON THE THREE FIFTEEN, GULF COAST OF TEXAS! GOOD TIMES!! started out with a relistic 23 and ended up with the president jackson ,







ohh, whats this,,


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Grey Ghost, I drove a 74 grey/black RS camero.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

double k - my real initials


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Wow, after all these years I can still remember!

KSI3932 The Afterburner

Drove a hot rod camaro back in the days.


----------



## dirtybird2221 (Oct 21, 2009)

"Dirty bird" I used to chase this church girl around and if I said something bout sex, she would call me dirty bird and it stuck. lol I've had that one for about ten years.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

KMU9442, The original Broad Jumper. 
1968 Barracuda (383?) fast back. The handle lasted about 1 week after I got married, the car less than a year, the wife just under 5 years.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Buckshot...to all you "old" folks.


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

KEZ 1944 Skeeter Hawk:texasflag


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

Mine was "Chubby Chaser"... not really, God y'all are old! LOL


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

6 Million Dollar Knee

I know, a bit long, but I was a freshman in High School . During football I had strained ligaments in my left knee and spent 3 weeks in a straight leg walking cast. 3 days after getting out of the cast, I was in a car wreck and broke the knee cap on the same knee - another 3 weeks in a cast.

6 Million Dollar Man was a hit on TV at the time, so it seemed appropriate at the time.

CB was a lot of fun back then!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

MicroDot!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Mickey Mouse

We'd ride around the mall and up to sonic in an endless circle, yakkin' the whole time. LOL... the truckers hated us. They'd just walk all over us if they happened to be going around the loop in Lufkin. I even had a stalker whose cb handle was Rat Man. I think he probably even bought the cb just to talk to me. Aaaah, to be 16 again.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

Those we some great days :biggrin:

*KTZ5289 - Phantom Archer*

I was a serious competitive archer
My drafting company was called Phantom Graphics (still is my graphics business)
& I had a CB business - Phantom Communications - I did a lot of custom installations, mobile, base & systems.

I ran an SBE Console-II for a base station with a 1k-watt Varmint linear (DIRTY!!)
and a 6.1db HyGain omni on a 60' tower - one SMOKIN' base station !

I drove a 73 Chevy van with the back built in as a typical 70s van - shag carpet, bed, big speakers - with a GoldenEagle SSB radio, with a 250w linear and a 1k-watt can antenna in the center of the roof of the van - that sucker would shoot some serious skip!

Our local club was the "Wildcats" - we ran on Ch.3 on the west, southwest, south, (Sugarland, MissouriCity) side of Houston. We all had a "W-number" and would identify each other by our numbers instead of our handles on Ch.3 - which drove the people on channel 3, that weren't in the Wildcats nuts.


----------



## sharkski (May 22, 2004)

Never thought I would repeat this "Bionic Buzzard"


----------



## AceUpDJ (May 23, 2004)

I am "Iron Man"!

LOL, well, I was, back in my 20s. Now I'm 56 and closer to "I am man who needs ironing!"

Or 
"I am Rusted Out Man"?

Man oh man, 23 channels, 383 cubic inches of Mopar power with 4 on the floor, a 12 pack of Schlitz, maybe a doob, some Bad Company on the 8 track, talkin skip..., thanks for the memories.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Camaro Kid. Later became just CK.
Lots of great memories. Still have some good friends,after all these years, I met throught the CB.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

It is 2cool to think that I probably spoke to more than one of you guys, way back when, while heading to or coming back from T-Bend, Rayburn or any other lake in Texas when I was bass club fishing back in the 70's. Great memories! :smile:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Dog Robber was mine whan I had one. An old family friend who owned a few furniture stores in Beaumont gave it to me...LOL


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Same as I used for my old jon boat....'TheMorningWood'

Crazy what you can get for a working 30-40 year old Cobra on eBay these days. Just waiting on the right time to sell my fathers line of antique radios. Chaaaaching!


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

Houston Hustler


----------



## Mud Cat (Feb 23, 2005)

I was on the radio when I was about 12yrs old, got a liscense KDB-9114 Went by Wild Bill then...Well my first vehicle 1970 chevy C-10 I put a radio in it ( Cobra 29 ) I ran accross a Pride 250 linear and back then you where the boss if you ran any power. Well 30 something years later I still have a radio in my truck. I still go by Wild Bill but the radio is much more costly the linear is much larger. 

I see you folks talking about radios in your barns, attics, closets, pull them out drop me a PM and I can at least let you know what they are worth now. Some are still very popular and some just do not have any demand on. Better yet get them hooked up and working. Be ready for our Goverment to shut down all cell phones it there is another terroristic attack here in the US. That is the protocol so be prepaired. It is still good clean fun.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*CB Handle...From the '70's*

Makoman KDG-1505

I had just bought a 20' Mako...Pulled it with a '75 then '78 Ford 4x4 P/U...
Thoses were the days...
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## TEXAS DU SPOUS (Feb 8, 2006)

Great time in the 70's was driving a 1970 Camero and killing ducks I was "COLD DUCK"


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i got 2 cbs in my closet we used to keep in touch when we moved from california back to texas my dad gave me the hanle of HOCKEY PUCK IN THE 70'S


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Don't remember my handle but do know the call numbers. KBBW 1550.
That was back when we had to register our radio after purchase.
I used to load tank trucks and saw alot of drivers with power amps. 
One driver came in on a Friday. It was raining and all he had to do was park his truck and I took care of everything. Even gave him my newspaper to read. 
When he got back in his rig, he started bad mouthing me on his CB to his wife in the next town. 
Problem was with a power amp turned up, he started to broadcast over our intercom system and I heard every word!


----------



## poops (Apr 15, 2006)

My dad used CB for his work from around 65 or so & we had the Pearce-Simpson companion II's (tube set) in the house and in the cars. I didn't know what a transistorized radio was until 75 or 76. I originally had a Regency-Range Gain II in my white, 70 Plymouth Fury III and went by "White Machine". It is kinda funny how things have progressed over the years. Back then, we had Channel 3 and called it "Waltons's Corner"... now... computer bulletin boards are our CB's.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Anybody on the Cb here in the Houston area remember hearing anything like this...

"Nobody, I mean nobody anywhere anytime can drop the mawl like me, I'm Buckweat and I'm CLEAR"

Buckwheat ran about 20,000 watts and if you got within a couple miles of his location he would actually bleed in on your FM radio EVEN IF IT WAS TURNED OFF!

Then of course there was the infamous "Doctor Feelgood" that ran about 50,000 watts!

Both of these guys were located over in the Northshore/Channelview area.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

KIJ 1337 Mr. Breeze on the "beer keg controll"
I would sign off like this and bang the beer keg that my Johnson Messenger 23 channel base sit on. I met a lot of friends on the cb and even joined one of the clubs and traveled to C B "Jamborees" anyone remember those???

Its absolutely like today, just as we sit here now and converse with our "handles/screen name" we even go out and meet the peiple we chat with here. 
21st century style!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have a box of old c b radiow and gadgets colllecting dust, never know when you might need to call for a 10-36


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Breaker breaker 19. This is KCR6795 the MONGOOSE shoutin' out for that old SCREWDRIVER, come back (MY BIL He was an electrician).

Lets be real honest now and fess up. How many of you would sit out in your truck and just talk on the radio? I admit that I did it at first but soon quit. The wife and kids were flamin' me pretty bad. I had the bug for CB pretty bad there for a while. 

Here's a list of words/phrases/common 10-codes How many do you remember.
Goin' 7
1010
Choke and puke
bean store
You shake the trees and I'll rake the leaves. 
Front door
Back door
Rockin' chair
clean and green 
Smokey report
Smokey
County mounty
Local yokel
convoy
1036 (This one used to drive me batty! Newbs just tryin out a new radio...)
Seat covers
Wait watcher. Radar trap...he was a waitin' and he was a watchin'
Can y'all think of any more that I've forgotten?

It was a lot of fun especially when you were convoyin' with several vehicles. But Looking back I gotta agree with those that NOW think all that business was pretty dorky.


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

*handle*

PETER DRAGG'N


----------



## Mud Cat (Feb 23, 2005)

I know "Buckwheat". Turbo and him are buddies. They have both gotten thier Ham Lic. now and don't transmit on AM much anymore.


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

It's been 38 years since I had a C.B. but the Handle was PoppaBare


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Breaker breaker 19. This is KCR6795 the MONGOOSE shoutin' out for that old SCREWDRIVER, come back (MY BIL He was an electrician).
> 
> Lets be real honest now and fess up. How many of you would sit out in your truck and just talk on the radio? I admit that I did it at first but soon quit. The wife and kids were flamin' me pretty bad. I had the bug for CB pretty bad there for a while.
> 
> ...


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

you got The Yogi Bear on the Cobra mobile and SSB Base good buddy.


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

I Remember my dad using cb's to talk with my grandfather as we enterred town. We used to visit my grandparents down in Mission, Tx and then in Alice, Tx after they moved. My dad was "Alley Cat" and my grandfather was "Red Robin" lol.....hadn't thought about those days in a long time.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

I think I used Cowboy when I was little.... I've slept since then had one in my truck when I first started school in 2001, it was handy to talk (And talk trash) to some of my buddies esp. where cell coverage SUCKED.

I also noticed most didn't use a handle when I had one in college.... It was just "Driver what's the country like behind ya??" with a few die hards mixed in.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Buffett Fan said:


> Walkin' Jack said:
> 
> 
> > Breaker breaker 19. This is KCR6795 the MONGOOSE shoutin' out for that old SCREWDRIVER, come back (MY BIL He was an electrician).
> ...


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

My handle was Shining Star I had a base station and luvved it!!

10-8 AND feeling great!!
Whats your 10-20 LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This brings back some old memory's. I had the same radio.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

My daddy was KLO7303 "Junkman"....he keeps everything. 

My granddad was "pointer" and my grandmother was "carrot top" (she had red hair).

I remember listening to the CB in the truck when I was with my daddy.


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

CathouseQC


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

back in the day had a 69 GTO and my handle was the goatman.had the pedal to metal and way to many tickets.


----------



## slickman (Oct 6, 2009)

*my handle coast to coast was "Tinny shoe" pulled a reefer with a long legged Pete, leased to Donco carriers out of Okla City. Thanks for the memories, didn't make any money but.......Gawd what







memories LOL!!!!!*


----------



## oc_steve (Oct 5, 2006)

I was the Flying Dutchman. I was 15 when we started on the CB. We had a blast. My Brother and Sister-in-Law met over the CB. It stuck as they just celebrated 32 years together.


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

I was a house framer in the mid '70's. Swinging a 28 oz Estwing. So I was the Nail Driver.

Hammer down!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Blue Shark, ham radio 25 billion watt amp with high performance power mic, 30 foot power antena. I would blast a 200 mile radius with just a click.
Even reached across the atlantic a few times.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

I went by TJ and started out with a SBE Console II,Glenn VFO,Varmint 250. Talked to folks all over the world on sideband on the upper freqs. Talked quite a bit of AM below channel one. Graduated to a Tram D201 and later a Yasue FT102,large amp,Wilson 12 element laser beam ant. Ran a Cobra GT148 DX,600 watt amp,6' Avanti Hippo ant in the truck for years. Then got a President HR2510 and a Sweet Sixteen amp. Belonged to the Armadillo Radio Club on channel 5 and we later moved to 3A (between 3 and 4). We had a good group of folks from all over the country we would talk with. Still keep up with a few of the old group. We used to have breaks in Oklahoma and Missouri where everyone would get together at a camp ground for a week of good times.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Funny thing, I decided to get another CB over the summer after I caught my wife sticking my old SWR meter in a "for a garage sale" box. I sneaked it out, although I have no idea if it works.

Still looking for a new CB, but I'll probably get a COBRA with WX and a power mike. Not sure I need SSB or if it's still around. The old Yaseu amp is long gone, plus I'm a lot more law-abiding now. Hehe. 

I wonder how CB traffic is out there these days? On some of our trips, there is no cell service, plus a CB would be useful for getting traffic info outside of the traffic service areas you get get on some GPS units.

Wow. My old call sign just popped up in my head (funny how you store useless info): KAKR 1502. I don't think I'll use the old Calypso Kid handle again. My 16yr. old would die of embarassment and YES, according to him, that is possible.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

I still have a working CB in my truck and two walkie-talkies. One of the WTs can be used pluged into a cigarette lighter and I have a spare magnetic antenna for it. They are still the way to go when traveling with multiple vehicles.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

*CB HANDLE (MEMORIES)*

I WENT BY *LONESTAR* UNLESS I WANTED TO JACK WITH SOMEBODY THEN IT WAS *HUBCAP*. (BECAUSE I MIGHT POP OFF AT ANYTIME.) :rotfl:

I HAD A *COBRA 25 GOLDFACE* (PEAKED AND TUNED), NOISE CANCELLING POWER MIKE, TEXAS STAR 250 LINEAR (FOOT WARMER) AND 102 INCH STAINLESS WHIP. ALL TUCKED AWAY IN A 77 CHEVY PICK-UP.

FOR MY BASE I RAN A *COBRA 148 GTL* (PEAKED AND TUNED) "UNTIL I COULD AFFORD A *SATURN GALAXY*." (PEAKED AND TUNED) USED A GOLDEN EAGLE MIKE, MOONRAKER 4 ANT ON A 20 FOOT TOWER, POWERED BY A 1000 WATT LINEAR. (CAN'T REMEMBER BRAND)

SOME NIGHTS I WOULD GET A LITTLE FROGGY AND TURN UP THE JUICE AND BLEED ALL OVER MY NEIGHBORS CABLE AND SHUT DOWN "MA-BELL" AROUND ME.

AFTER READING THIS THREAD I REMEMBER HEARING SOME OF YOU FOLKS AND EVEN TALKING TO SOME. "THANLS FOR THE MEMORIES." :cheers:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

When I bought my Jeep a few months ago I found out that most Jeep guys have a CB and run on channel 4 when they get together.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Goin back 2 generations my family farmed, logged and trucked. I'm a lot younger than most of you guys, but being rural I grew up with CB's in all our vehicles and tractors. Grew up using radio lingo, and I commonly still ask people "whats your 20?"

Wouldn't mind having one in my truck, may have to hook one up. Had Cobra's and Realistic's and my mom ran an old ringing Johnson.

Kept myself entertained many an hour while driving tractors and running back and forth to Baton Rouge late at night when I was in college.

My room mate was my first cousin and most of the time we'd run together to and from college and we'd talk while we were driving.

My brother was "Red Rooster" and I went by either "ol High Tech" or "Chicken HAWK".


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Gunsmith.

TH


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

big country


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

thought yall might like this 



 +


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

*"Red Rocket" here*



slickman said:


> *my handle coast to coast was "Tinny shoe" pulled a reefer with a long legged Pete, leased to Donco carriers out of Okla City. Thanks for the memories, didn't make any money but.......Gawd what
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine was "Red Rocket" . Got the nickname when racing motorcycles. Carried over to driving big trucks. Had a 2kw kicker so I could get out over the trash talkers.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

roundman said:


> thought yall might like this
> 
> 
> 
> +


*GREAT Stuff !!*
a great drive-in movie

and nobody can "pick" like Jerry Reed !!!


----------



## texasranger225 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Ranger 225 in Southern Texas*

I sill use the CB radio usually to talk skip on. I am the Texas Ranger 225 in the Southern tip of Texas. My equipment is well, enough to help me talk to the big boys in the SuperBowl channel #6. I have been on CB since 1976 although not an everyday thing unless skip is active.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Silver Bullet


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Mine was what the football team called me...
The Meen Mexican


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

Oil refinery worker here, so I am "Oilman". My father was an ironworker for many years, he was "Spudwrench".


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

Grew up in Pearland, my handle was Rebel Red and had the Dixie Flag/ Horn in the ole truck.


----------



## Fishcrane (Oct 5, 2004)

*Handle*

Razorback


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I was just watching a show about CBs so I did a 2cool search and decided to Rip Van Winkle this funny thread from 2 1/2 years ago and to add my handle in the late 1980's...."Smooth Operator" after the Sada song...those were the days! :wink:


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

The Mugwomp on the Barefoot Simba Snuff Box Base.

KZG-5532

I was in High School then and enjoyed talking on the Radio with friends. I also collected skip cards from folks I spoke with from Canada to Mexico.

Geeky? Maybe.

Was a lot of then.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey Trout Hunter, there was a Gunsmith in the Taylor area that was a Dealer for HAM and CB Radios. Bought my Pearce-Simpson Simba from him.

Was that you?


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Big Ragu


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

west end wrangler , 
keep your wheels between the ditches and the smokeys out your britches , we 10 10 and listening in


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Pen Monkey


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Bowhunter


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

"White Cat"...Drove a 1974 White Mercury Cougar.....

CB radio saved me many a speeding ticket out on the roads...

Kept me awake driving nights too...


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

Mine was " Skeeterhawk" and we rode channel 2.


----------



## poops (Apr 15, 2006)

Mine wasn't too flashy... drove a white Plymouth Fury III... so just came up with "White Machine". Had a friend that originally took the handle "Deacon", then one day he was listening to skip and heard "Chicken Choker" so... not actually knowing what that implied... he took that handle. Once he found out.... he shortened it to "CC".

poops


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I never had one, but my daddy did. KLOL7303 Junkman. Why I remember his call letters, I have no clue. My step-mother's was Miss America. My granddad's handle was "pointer" and my grandmother's was "carrot head" because of her red hair. We would all pile into the RV and they were always talking on the CB.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Booby squeezer


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Joker


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

The White Knight 
Unit 227 
Coming to you from the Valley of the Bootleggers.

I've always thought that message boards are the modern day answer to the CB craze. Just all of the ole red necks had to learn how to type. lol


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

I used to keep my CB with me all the time while traveling in the Northeast back in the early 90's. Seems everywhere I went, someone was looking for the handle "commercial beaver". I wonder if anyone ever found her?


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Microdot!

You got the Microdot come back!


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Wow, CB's. Not since the '70's when I was in Miami. Handle was "The Prophet"...


----------



## 68PVM (Sep 22, 2010)

My Dad's was Welding Rod.......My Mom's was Half Pint. My sister and I were static noise.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

my granpa's was sand flea


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

So who was the "CB Savage"???? LOL


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Gunsmith.

TH


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Speed Racer


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

hotrod... for multiple reasons. i had a bunch of hot rods when i was younger. and i used to always say as a welder "welders have the hottest rods"


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Mesquite Bean


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Hahaha, great post. My brother and I were Candycane and Jellybean. We were candy fanatics as kids. We had these cool Star Treck walkie talkies that doubled as CB radios.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Dad was Crackerjack. He had a modded Uniden, with a 8ft whip mounted on the bed, that would hit the ceiling of the Dairy Queen drive thru.
I was Nailbender... because when building stuff, I bent alot of nails. I have a nail gun now. haha.


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

"Kentucky Heartbreaker" , yea, I know pretty dorky but it was the '70's.


----------



## The Squid Man (Apr 26, 2012)

I never had a CB handle. I almost did ... went shopping for a CB and came home with a cassette tape recorder so I could tape off my albums and make my own cassettes for my car.

I know, I know ... what is a cassette tape, what is an album?? LOL!


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Fiance and I were talking about this last night because of American Pickers (they found an old CB radio).

She laughed at me for having one in the 90s. She's part of the 20-something crowd and hasn't ever even seen a CB radio. 

I was "Silver Streak" here in League City. Me and several friends had them in our trucks for years. It's how we all communicated and made plans for the evenings. Good times!!


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I had one for a few years in high school. Went by "Snowman". Since I'm a youngster lol I don't know all the cb terms. What is "skip" or "talking skip"?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Dad - Witch Doctor
Me - Witch Doctor Jr.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Cosmic Cowboy*

Back in the 70's saved me lots $ speeding tickets


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

"Double T" way back then.....KXI6858......Ham radio now...Hitchcock Tx, had to leave that 11 meter silly stuff alone....


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Buddy of mine that used to haul bucking bulls was called "Bullshipper". But he was better known for a word that rhymes with his handle


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I went by Cuddles. I'd always say: "This is Cuddles, as in cuddle me close, KKZ1175, the one and only little goatroaper, the genuine bucket mouth of the South in the mosquito fogger mobile." (I drove a '67 Galaxy 500 that needed a ring job...you could see me coming over the hills from miles away. lol)

Daddy was Whte Crow, momma as Lil Lulu and my best friend was Single Barrel.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

live2fish247 said:


> I had one for a few years in high school. Went by "Snowman". Since I'm a youngster lol I don't know all the cb terms. What is "skip" or "talking skip"?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


When the signal would skip (like a stone) due to weather conditions ... talking skip was talking to those a LONG way away that you normally couldn't talk to.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

"Whisky Runner" was mine...Mike up heading towards the deer lease ----"We're West Bound with the hammer down and you best get out of the way cause the Whisky Runner is coming through today" ---It was classic from some of the responses we would get....Miss those days!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

spirit said:


> When the signal would skip (like a stone) due to weather conditions ... talking skip was talking to those a LONG way away that you normally couldn't talk to.


Like, a different country! Happened to my friend several times. He had all kinds of crazy stuff.


----------



## nsterns (Nov 17, 2011)

Mine was and still is JELLYBEAN cause I like to eat jelly beans when I drive.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I still have a 12 channel Cobra in my garage.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

They called me scardycat.... Long story short I was scared to back into a chicken truck....


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Got mine in 75 while in the Army in Virginia. It was "Texas *******"
Boy were those different times.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Goggleye hwell:


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

as bad as I hate it I had a cb in my patrol car when I was an LEO
was known as "Barney"


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Mine was Birdlegs. Still got my original RS radio that had some special channels in it. Had a little black box that let me talk a little farther.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Snow Snake!

Used to run up north to Maine a lot. Spent plenty of time sliding around on those rascals.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Moonshine Kid KTG3328, anybody remember a moonraker 4 antenna. I had one on a sixty foot tower. I can remember carting that thing up the tower with a safety harness I made out of a horse halter and lead rope. You may be a ******* if you crawl 60 feet in the air with an antenna on your shoulders, depending on a safety device engineered by a 14yr old.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Back in the late Seventies I drove a black souped up Camaro SS. My handle was "The Afterburner".


----------



## Ledslacks (Jul 21, 2009)

Big Hand


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

FISHNNUTT said:


> as bad as I hate it I had a cb in my patrol car when I was an LEO
> was known as "Barney"


Our local yokel went by White Knight, original, huh? He'd sit up by the choke n' puke or the disco duck and check out the seat covers working on handing out Green Stamps.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

My 1st car was a Dodge Charger, so I went by "Charger". Even after I didn't drive it anymore, I kept the handle.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

Id be willing to bet the cb world is still alive out there I have seen a few of the younger kids with them in Cypress area, I can remember in the late 1990s on the northwest end of town there was several with big radios ...

Agent Orange ...he would get on and ramble on w politicts like Rush never stopping.

The One Man Gang ....HE SOUNDED LIKE THE BIG MAN FROM THE GREEN MOVE..ALWAYS SAYING HE WAS GONNA WHIP SOMEONE.

The Suger Man (funniest of them all) he would usually get on when it was raining..."Mayday... Mayday Breaker 1-9 for some local information ....IZ got 40,000 lbs of sugar on this flat bead and no tarps and its raining outside" ..some one would usually cuss him out he would say ...Driver I got a picture of my mother in law in my wallet and you offending her. 

And the Preacher Man - He worked for west end lumber ..and a good man 

Im sure there is a few of these guys still around and on channel 19 in the Houston area


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

The first CB I ever saw was a Johnson Whiteface. It was about 10" X 8" X 18" and weighed about 30lbs. And it would barely fit under a truck dash without getting in the way of the floor shifter. I've never had an inclination to mess with CB too much but have been a Ham for many years. Ham Radio is a lot more civilized and procedure oriented.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Man this got dug up from way back


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Texas wierd eye


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

stump jumper

use to drive a jacked up old Ford bronco without the back section roof. corpus area and south texas.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Javadrinker


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

I lived in Western Colorado during the late 70's early 80's . We lived off the highway 15 miles and didnt have telephone service this was pre cell phone . We had a phone at our office in town but at the house it was a base station for communication. We were Wilson Mesa Base and my handle was Kiteflyer. I would drive to the edge of town, as we were 17 miles as the crow flies, and call my wife to see what she needed as I left town. Once I dropped into the canyon you couldnt talk to anybody except those within a mile on the highway because of the canyon walls. Problem was our base was at 9300' and so we caught the skip so much we couldnt talk local. It was aggravating when you were trying to make a 'local call'.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

in the late 90's we had to use a CB to cantact the trucks at one of the chemical plants, I went by "Squid Stick"... until the boss heard me.


----------

